# الاستراحة > استراحة المجلس >  كيف تكتب الخطة السنوية ؟ (موقع خطط ويانا)

## سعيد الرميح

حياتك تستاهل خطة
10 مبادئ و10 خطوت لكتابة خطة ابداعية مبسطة للعام الجديد

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم القائل في كتابه (( ولتنظر نفس ما قدمت لغد )) فعلى الإنسان أن ينظر مالذي سيقدمه لنفسه ولأسرته ولمجتمعه وأمته ..
في البداية تعريفي للتخطيط هو كتابة الغاية المنشودة وهناك عدة أمور وقواعد لابد أن نتفق عليها لنكتب خطتنا :
1- مجرد كتابة الخطة 50 بالمئة من تحقيق الهدف وهناك قاعدة ادارية اخرى تقول انك عندما تكتب خطتك فإنك تزيد انجازك 30 بالمئة ، وساعة في التخطيط توفر 4 ساعات وقت العمل .
2- لابد من أن تكون الخطة مكتوبة والخطة التي في العقل مرفوضة تماما لعدة اسباب منها أن الإنسان قد يغير أهدافه ، قلة الاصرار ، نسيان الأهداف ، تقليل أهمية الأهداف ، قلة التشويق .
3- اذا كنت تطبق نصف خطتك فأنت من المنجزين أما إن كنت تطبق 80 بالمئة من خطتك فأنت في طريقك لأن تصبح من العظماء .
4-   3 بالمئة من الناس مخططين للعشر سنوات القادمة وما بعدها وهم أنجح الناس في الحياة .
5-   لا بأس من الخطأ في الخطة او عدم انجازها فأنت تتعلم، جرب إلى أن تصل للخطة التي تشعر أنها فعلا خطتك .
6- ليست الخطة لجانب واحد مثل الدراسة او العمل وانما تشمل عدة جوانب : الروحي ، النفسي ، الاجتماعي ، الصحي ، المالي والعمل ، العطاء ، المتعة
7- كلما ابدعت في خطتك زاد انجازك ورغبت اكثر في تحقيق اهدافك وكلما كانت الأهداف امام عينك يوميا زادت رغبتك في تحقيقها .
8-   ليست كل الأهداف مهمة عليك تقييم كل هدف فهدف مهم وهدف متوسط وهدف غير مهم .
9- من الضرورة أن تكتب دوافعك واسبابك لتحقيق الهدف لأنك كلما زادت الأسباب لرغبتك في تحقيق الهدف ستحققه لا محالة .
10- الهدف الجيد هو ما تستطيع شطبه وتحقيقه مثال : اريد ان اقرأ كثيرا (اريد قراءة 30 كتاب )

كيف تبدأ ؟
1-   اكتب مجالات حياتك المختلفة ( الروحي ، النفسي ، .. الخ ) .
2-   اكتب تحت كل هدف 3 الى 7 أهداف .
3-   اكتب دوافعك من تحقيق الأهداف تحت كل جانب .
4-   لو كانت أهدافك كثيرة ضع أهمية لكل هدف .
5-   اطبع الخطة في الكمبيوتر ونسقها بالالوان والصور واستخدم الابداع فيها وسنشرح طريقة الابداع في الخطة 
6-   اكتب خطة شهرية واسبوعية ويومية لتقترب من خطتك .

مثال لخطة مبسطة
الجانب الروحي
1-        3 ختمات
2-        حفظ جزئين
3-        العمرة

الجانب الإجتماعي
1-   الاتصال الشهري على الأهل والأصدقاء ( كل 3 شهور ) .
2-   التعرف على 5 أصدقاء جدد .
3-   تعميق علاقتي مع ( ..... ، ..... ، ..... ) .


الجانب الصحي
1-   المشي 3 ساعات اسبوعيا .
2-   سباحة مرة اسبوعيا .
3-   دورة في الخيل .


الجانب التطور الشخصي
1-     قراءة 50 كتاب .
2-     دخول 10 دورات .
3-     التعود على عادة التخطيط اليومي .


جانب المتعة
1-   وضع قائمة ب50 متعة تستغرق خمس دقائق فقط .
2-   وضع قائمة ب10 اشياء ارغب في شراءها .
3-   وضع قائمة ب10 مغامرات او تجارب ارغب في تجربتها .


جانب العطاء
1-   الصدقة اليومية .
2-   زيارة مريض مرة في الشهر .
3-   بناء بئر .

الإبداع في الخطة
1- سجل الانجازات ( ضع جدول به 100 او 500 انجاز حسب رغبتك وكلما انجزت اكتب انجازك ولو كان بسيط الى ان تنهي السنة وقد انجزت 500 انجاز او 100 انجاز ) انا شخصيا وضعت 1000 انجاز .
2- بامكانك وضع جدول من خمسين صف بحيث تكتب فيه الكتب التي قرأتها خلال السنة ( أنا شخصيا قرأت العام الماضي 180 كتاب ولله الحمد ووضعت كل كتاب قرأته في الجدول ووضعت تقييم لكل كتاب ) .
3-   وضع مقالات لك في الخطة .
4-   وضع قائمة ب100 طريقة للتعبير عن الحب ( بامكانك مراسلتنا لارسال القائمة لك ) .
5-   عمل الخطة على برنامج البوربوينت في الكمبيوتر بحيث تراها كل يوم .
6-   تصميم الأهداف مع مصمم محترف وعملها كبوستر وتوضع في الغرفة .
7-   بامكانك عملها على اشكال ومجسمات مثل المجموعة الشمسية وكل هدف يوضع على احد الكواكب .
8- من اجمل الأفكار في التخطيط والتي تساعد على التنظيم جهاز المنظمة الالكترونية او الهاتف الكفي حيث انها تشمل عدة اشياء فبها تستطيع وضع مواعيدك ، هاتف ، القرآن ، استماع لمحاضرات ، تسجيل الملاحظات بالصوت او الكتابة ، قراءة كتب ، القاموس ، مواعيد الصلوات ، آلة حاسبة .
9-   بامكانك حجز استديو وتسجيل خطتك بطريقة محترفة صوتيا وسماعها كل يوم .
10-  اكتب أهم أهدافك خلال شهر ثم قم بقص كل هدف ووضع الأهداف في صندوق ثم كل يوم اسحب ورقة وطبقها .

أتمنى أن تكتب خطتك وتبدع فيها فإن كانت حياتك مهمة فمن المهم وضروري أن نضع لها خطة ونتعب في وضعها ونجعلها ابدع شيء واجمل شيء وصدقني ستطبقها لانها تستاهل ولأن حياتك تستاهل .


موقع خطط ويانا 
http://www.planner1.com/index.php

----------

